# Bloodie Hell !!



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Look of astonishment .....

Nissan Skyline R35 GTR Engine on eBay (end time 08-Mar-11 18:21:36 GMT)


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Glenn, are you astonished that someone is referring to it as a Skyline GTR engine?


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

I would give the fka bad feed back for that... uke:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

What up? The car would be a rear end write off?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Cant see what the problemis here....

Seems like a decent price. Lower than I would expect but then, hey....bargains ARE out there!!!

TT


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Bearing issues?









:chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Whats wrong with that Glen, looks like a pretty fair price to me?

I offered to trade the motor for 6000 pounds against the RB30 I'm doing for that car  obviously he's trying to get more which is fair enough.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Looks like an alright price to me


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Whats wrong with that Glen, looks like a pretty fair price to me?
> 
> I offered to trade the motor for 6000 pounds against the RB30 I'm doing for that car but obviously he's trying to get more which is fair enough, saves shipping to me I spose.


Rob did I read that right? You are building an RB30 to it into an R35? I can only assume that's being done to make more power?

If it's it one of your 240z 1200bhp drag spec engines? 

Are we about to witness the world's most powerul R35..


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

blue34 said:


> Rob did I read that right? You are building an RB30 to it into an R35? I can only assume that's being done to make more power?
> 
> If it's it one of your 240z 1200bhp drag spec engines?
> 
> Are we about to witness the world's most powerul R35..


Pity the gearbox won't be able to handle the power!:nervous:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Sorry guys , I was astonished at even seeing a new GTR engine for sale full stop ......
Ive never really looked at ebay uk before, managed to waste a few hours surfing around / found the race cars for sale bit (insert thumbs up)
There is more than one for sale...
I even found a secondhand Veyron AND ............a new one WTF I thought they only made a few hundred, the new one is only 800k pounds ONO ....

I guess its all pretty normal for you guys in the uk, but its quite unusual to me ...

Thinking about my next project....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Thinking about my next project....


Hyabusa lawnmower?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Hyabusa lawnmower?


VR38 powered Hyabusa?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Be good to see some of the old projects out there doing it before the new one gets started


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

there's a fair few r35 engines about if you know were to look


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Thinking about my next project....






R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Hyabusa lawnmower?






Sub Boy said:


> VR38 powered Hyabusa?




Lawnmower powered R35?


Oh, Nissan already built that 
















:chuckle:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

How about this one then? 2006 Ferrari Formula One, France - JamesList

Veyron anyone? Bugatti for sale on JamesList.com




GT-R Glenn said:


> Sorry guys , I was astonished at even seeing a new GTR engine for sale full stop ......
> Ive never really looked at ebay uk before, managed to waste a few hours surfing around / found the race cars for sale bit (insert thumbs up)
> There is more than one for sale...
> I even found a secondhand Veyron AND ............a new one WTF I thought they only made a few hundred, the new one is only 800k pounds ONO ....
> ...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

OMG !!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

blue34 said:


> Are we about to witness the world's most powerul R35..


As much as I love RB30s, I can't see an RB becoming the power behind the worlds most powerful R35. Given they're so "new" the fact that a fully streetable street legal R35 GTR is damn near the fastest street GTR in the world....


----------

